# Pinking...no??



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

I finally caught a pic of her nipple......what do you think? She would be 5 weeks now but no signs other than no calling....a bit firmer underneath....vet says if she is 1 kitten....don't know why but I'm convinced she is...although lack of signs is frustrating. I just really want to know lol..I was so excited!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

it's so difficult to tell with photographs but to me the nipple doesn't look any pinker than the skin underlying the fur on her tummy. Fur doesn't appear to have receded from around the nipple either but it could be the way the fur is being held down.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

gskinner123 said:


> it's so difficult to tell with photographs but to me the nipple doesn't look any pinker than the skin underlying the fur on her tummy. Fur doesn't appear to have receded from around the nipple either but it could be the way the fur is being held down.


Yeah to be honest her tummy is quite pink anyway. I don't think any fur is receding really. She just feels firmer and I'm sure before I never used to feel her nipples under her fur until now....but that may be me and my wishful thinking...I'm so impatient lol x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd say she doesn't look as if she has pinked up but it is difficult to tell and some cats don't seem to get has pink as others


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd say no, but perhaps your mentor can tell you if that's typical of the line.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Going on the pic i would guess at no.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I would say no but the best judge is usually if there is a difference between how it was (before pregnancy) and now. Has it grown?


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

pipje said:


> I would say no but the best judge is usually if there is a difference between how it was (before pregnancy) and now. Has it grown?


I think so. I couldn't feel then before. She still hasn't came back into calling...still no obvious signs....everybody is saying no but I have a feeling that she has at least one in there somewhere lol x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would say no ,, even with one kitten they tend to pink up ... My queen did this to me twice thought she had pinked up but nips never got any bigger but her waist did .. 7 weeks she called .. Mated her again and the same thing happened .. 3rd time lucky she pinked up and now has big roses nips


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder if my Gracie is having me on. She pinked up nicely at 3 weeks, had one bout of vomiting which I put down to morning sickness, has stopped calling but apart from that I have no sign that she is pregnant and she is just over 6 weeks. Some days I look at her and think she does look pregnant but others she looks as skinny as usual.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if my Gracie is having me on. She pinked up nicely at 3 weeks, had one bout of vomiting which I put down to morning sickness, has stopped calling but apart from that I have no sign that she is pregnant and she is just over 6 weeks. Some days I look at her and think she does look pregnant but others she looks as skinny as usual.


Small litter?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It certainly will be if she is indeed pregnant - I will wait and see


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, Gracie has answered my question and is showing signs of calling this evening


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Lynn. Sometimes with a small litter they half call while pregnant too, to further confuse.

I've got a silent caller who also silently mates in private who I'm waiting & waiting on, 28 days she's looking a little pregnant but time will tell.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

An experienced breeder once told me, when in doubt, the girl is not pregnant. It was certainly true in my case last year... Pipje became fat etc., I even took her for a scan at around 55 days. The vet said the echo was inconclusive, it looks like 2 kittens and that we should come back next week for a clearer scan. That very evening, Pipje started calling so that's 65 euros and faith in a normal vet's screening skills gone


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Full call last night and this morning so she has gone back to visit her 'Prince' 
Flossie though now has beautiful rosy nipples and should be due mid June


----------

